# Problem with Password Recovery: My Email is Dated



## wrathofautumn (May 22, 2016)

I no longer use the email that was affiliated with my account when I first signed up. It was hacked and impossible to access even with Tech Support. I cannot access my account or my alternate one even with the password recovery system if I wanted to. Isn't there something the FA Admin can do?


----------



## rossmallo (May 22, 2016)

I would also like to know this, because two of my friends have run into this problem as well. *Posts to be notified when you get an answer*


----------



## Felixpath (May 22, 2016)

My boyfriend has this issue as well...his e-mail was not up to date, so he can't access his FA account at all. He sent a query to the e-mail address they gave for password support. Dunno if anyone has any better ideas?


----------



## Jeffron (May 22, 2016)

I've got two friends who have the same issue. I suspect someone changed the E-mail around  on their accounts because they hadn't changed their passwords when the site first got back up.

I the admins can help them ut.


----------



## Makellyn (May 22, 2016)

I'm having the same issue on both my main accounts. Both emails are locked and it's been nearly an hour since I emailed FA about it. I understand they probably have thousands of emails to sift through, but this whole password reset thing was really sloppily done.


----------



## Karnin (May 22, 2016)

Same problem really~ I take it emailing them is the best option? :I


----------



## Willow12 (May 22, 2016)

Same issue here. I even tried to recreate my old email without luck. Hopefully someone can figure this out!


----------



## Jeffron (May 22, 2016)

@Willow12 
@Karnin 
@Makellyn

Did any of you remember to change your passwords when the site went back up the first time?


----------



## Willow12 (May 22, 2016)

This was the first notice I had that it was back up and running right. Someone posted about it on facebook, last time I tried to log in it was in read only mode.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

it says my email does not match my user name


----------



## Karnin (May 22, 2016)

I don't think I've ever changed my password haha~


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 23, 2016)

If you are having issues resetting your password using the password recovery tool you can email us at accounts[at]furaffinity.net for assistance. *When emailing PLEASE be sure to include your Fur Affinity username.* Staff reply time may vary (there's a lot of users emailing us, but we've got multiple staff members working through the queue as fast as they can).


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 23, 2016)

To cut down on (and properly direct) questions regarding this issue, I am going to lock this thread.

Please go to: [UPDATED] Passwords Have Been Reset -- Fender's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (if you haven't already)


----------

